# Epic NGD - Cooley Mod Content..Dat 56K Doe



## F0rte (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey all,

As many of you are aware, I received my Siggery 8 roughly a week ago.

This guitar is probably one of the best guitars I have EVER played. Far out does any production model guitar I have gotten my hands on, and outdoes MANY customs I have tried as well. 

Before I go on, please note that everything stated in this thread is completely *OPINION BASED.* I'll start with pictures, then give specs, then a review..
Also, before it happens (which I know it will) please refrain from the "ERMAGERD BRACKMACHINE COPY" conversation.
Now with all of that said..Enjoy the pr0n 














































































You can see all of the photo's I took here: Siggery 8 - a set on Flickr


Specs:
Model: Heresy
Body: 40 Year Old Ash
Top: Claro Walnut
Neck: 5 Piece Birdseye Maple/60 Year Old Mahogany Neck-Thru
Fertboard: Ebony
Scale Length: 25.5
1 Volume/3 tone
Bridge Pickup: Bareknuckle Aftermath
Neck Pickup: Bareknuckle Cold Sweat
32mm bridge depth increase into body
Extra deep Cutaway for full fret access
End of Neck/Body Bevel for comfortability
Fretboard Radius: 18
Ivoroid Binding
Sperzel Locking Tuners
Siggery Custom Bridge
Standard Tuning: B-E-A-D-G-B-E-A

*Review*​
First off, I want to say that Marty was a great guy to work with on this build. Being that this is the first custom I have ordered for myself, this really surpassed what I had expected and really made me want to order more. It was an extremely enjoyable process and Marty was great at getting just what I wanted put into a guitar.

When I first opened the case, I was visually stunned. The guitar is GORGEOUS as i'm sure most of you can see; however even the pictures don't do it justice.

In terms of the shape the guitar showed up in, there was only 1 small imperfection on it. At the beginning of the first fret, there is a slight snipe in the Ebony, but it's not really too bothersome. Otherwise the guitar is perfect. No mess up's, imperfections, or anything are visible. The intonation is spot on, the string gauges Marty put on work great with the O4P A4. All I really plan to switch out on it is the Low B which is just a bit too light for the tuning I usually write in, but the other strings keep hold great.

The guitar sounds GREAT acoustically. Every note SINGS, especially the High A. This is something I really needed in a guitar since I practice a lot without an amp. He got it perfect as well. The mods to resemble the Cooley mod are awesome. Totally perfect if not better than the RC7G, I always thought the RC7G had a weird feel as far as the body held it'self when played; this guitar has nothing of the sort. The neck is RIDICULOUSLY fast and the guitar practically plays it'self. I can reach the 24th without even coming remotely close to hitting any part of the horn, or body. Not to mention the neck bevel is just AWESOME. And the I think the depth increase on bridge into body helped to keep low action, as well as helped in terms of comfortability like I had hoped. I originally did so in order to keep from having to reach up over the bridge in order to get into playing position- much like Rusty's RC7G.

Weight wise, when you pick up the guitar by the neck it feels somewhat heavy, however once you move the body to playing position the guitar feels perfectly weighted. Not to light, not too heavy, but leaning a tiny bit on the lighter side. This makes the guitar insanely comfortable for me. Honestly, it's the perfect weight for me.

Being an 8 string, in comparison to my other 8, as well as a few i've played (customs included) The neck feels nice and thin. It was a major pain on all other 8 strings I have played to do leads and have comfortable hand positioning, but it's just a breeze with this guitar. Completely comfortable, which I think really says something. The body is nice and thin, and really comfortable as well. It's surprising how thin it actually is in person, you might not really be able to tell in the photo's.

Originally, I had not ordered the custom Siggery Bridge, I had planned on getting a hipshot, due to a few delays in being able to get ahold of one, Marty suggested one of his..I agreed, and i'm glad I did. I personally find it much more comfortable than the hipshot, it sits a tiny bit higher, but it wasn't at all noticeable with the depth increase.

Needless to say, this thing is an absolute BEAST when plugged in. It sounds GIGANTIC on the low end, yet still manages to keep the singing highs. Everything is so evenly based on it which really helps make this an "All-in-one" guitar for me. This being said, I will be selling my other guitars, so keep an eye on the FS section over the next week or so.

Sadly, I do not have any clips to show off at the moment due to waiting on a different low B string. (I know I promised) don't fret, I will update this with clips very soon.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask and i'll gladly answer.

Hope you enjoy'd my first of many NGD's!

Cheers


----------



## F0rte (Oct 7, 2012)

A few more pictures...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Oct 7, 2012)

OMG! NICEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## MFB (Oct 7, 2012)

Gotta say, I'm really digging the bridge on this compared to most customs. It seems like the ABM single saddles were the thing for a while but those on there look comfy as hell.

Seriously all around nice axe


----------



## mphsc (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice & yes that bridge looks comfy. How is that neck-thru achieved, it looks like a set-neck.


----------



## Mitochondria (Oct 7, 2012)

B-E-A Utiful.


----------



## GTailly (Oct 7, 2012)

Great instrument mate. 
Marty deserves more attention.


----------



## RickSchneider (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations, seems the wait was well worth it! So happy to see you're pleased with how it all turned out and damn, those woods all look b-e-a-utiful


----------



## Khoi (Oct 7, 2012)

absolutely beautiful!

very nicely done


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Oct 7, 2012)

hnnngOHMYGAAAHD. That looks fanfriggintastic! HNGD bro


----------



## Michael T (Oct 7, 2012)

Damn man that thing is AWESOME !!!


----------



## Watty (Oct 7, 2012)

LolWotGuitar said:


> Also, before it happens (which I know it will) this guitar was NOT meant in any way to take on being anything close to a "Blackmachine" copy. Everything spec wise on this guitar was picked out by me to suit my playing.



Not to be an ass, but when you specifically state a reason as to why it's not a copy and it turns out to be a copy despite your mention....undermines your point a bit. No shame in it, as it's a phenomenal instrument, but the headstock design is not something that "suits" anyone's playing.

Beautiful guitar man!


----------



## F0rte (Oct 7, 2012)

Watty said:


> Not to be an ass, but when you specifically state a reason as to why it's not a copy and it turns out to be a copy despite your mention....undermines your point a bit. No shame in it, as it's a phenomenal instrument, but the headstock design is not something that "suits" anyone's playing.
> 
> Beautiful guitar man!



I understand that, however if it was a "Blackmachine copy" much more would have gone into the aesthetics of the guitar in order for it to play like a "Blackmachine." It really is determined by how one defines the word "Copy." For me, a "Copy" relates to guitars in how they play, rather than how they look. So, this resembles more of an RC8, rather than a blackmachine in my eyes. I do see your point of view though, so i'll change the wording around a bit to better suit it's purpose.

But thanks!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 7, 2012)

^^ Yeah seriously 


Nice guitar though, looks wicked man!


----------



## Watty (Oct 7, 2012)

LolWotGuitar said:


> I understand that, however if it was a "Blackmachine copy" much more would have gone into the aesthetics of the guitar in order for it to play like a "Blackmachine." It really is determined by how one defines the word "Copy." For me, a "Copy" relates to guitars in how they play, rather than how they look. So, this resembles more of an RC8, rather than a blackmachine in my eyes. I do see your point of view though, so i'll change the wording around a bit to better suit it's purpose.
> 
> But thanks!



Well, if we're going to delve into the semantics of what you've said:

Aesthetics have nothing to do with the playability as you indicate in your post. And by the logic that follows, if I had a strat with an ibanez neck profile, would it all of the sudden NOT be a strat copy just because of the neck profile? A copy would be a reproduction of an existing object, and since most copies are designed to be visually the same as the "host;" seems fair to say that anything with the Blackmachine headstock, body chamfer at the arm rest position, and binding configuration is therefore, by definition, a copy of a BM.

Again, nothing wrong with that as far as I'm concerned, but to say that it's not makes it seem like you feel guilty about it or something. Own it; it's your money spent....may as well get what you want!


----------



## F0rte (Oct 7, 2012)

Watty said:


> Well, if we're going to delve into the semantics of what you've said:
> 
> Aesthetics have nothing to do with the playability as you indicate in your post. And by the logic that follows, if I had a strat with an ibanez neck profile, would it all of the sudden NOT be a strat copy just because of the neck profile? A copy would be a reproduction of an existing object, and since most copies are designed to be visually the same as the "host;" seems fair to say that anything with the Blackmachine headstock, body chamfer at the arm rest position, and binding configuration is therefore, by definition, a copy of a BM.
> 
> Again, nothing wrong with that as far as I'm concerned, but to say that it's not makes it seem like you feel guilty about it or something. Own it; it's your money spent....may as well get what you want!



I understand that, and it wasn't meant in that way at all. It was meant in order to steer way from the annoying conversation topic that we somehow managed to get into anyway.
Regardless, I see where you are coming from.
It was money well spent.


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 7, 2012)

NICE GUITAR, I LIKE.


----------



## frogunrua (Oct 8, 2012)

HNGD!!!!! Looks awesome.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Oct 8, 2012)

Happy NGD man!

I'm not really into walnut tops,but damn this looks nice,clean and bright!

BTW it's one of Marty's guitars that gives me the minimum BM feeling possible.I meant guys for real,it's just the headstock...

Glad I went with the Heresy shape for my order.If anything,the frontal view of the fretboard gives me more of a mayones feel 



LolWotGuitar nice pictures too!It was worth the wait!


----------



## Vicious7 (Oct 8, 2012)

LolWotGuitar said:


> So, this resembles more of an RC8


 
Hence the "Cooley Mod" in the title???  You opted not to have that slanted neck pickup and beveled cutaways and all that jazz? A BM with Cooley slices would be interesting.

Not that your guitar isn't already fudging gorgeous. So so so so so beautiful.

edit: Whoops, I saw some specs i missed before that are applicable to the title....XD


----------



## Forrest_H (Oct 8, 2012)

Love it man.


----------



## L1ght (Oct 8, 2012)

Give the blackmachine shit a rest, it's fucking stale. The guy ordered a custom guitar, with which he can do whatever the fuck he wants, aesthetics wise AND tonality wise, because it's his fucking money, and it's the luthiers prerogative to accept the payment and build the instrument. 

The guitar looks fantastic, and I'm sure it plays like a dream. Congratulations on acquiring a guitar as beautiful as this.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 8, 2012)

Whoa.


----------



## F0rte (Oct 8, 2012)

Vicious7 said:


> Hence the "Cooley Mod" in the title???  You opted not to have that slanted neck pickup and beveled cutaways and all that jazz? A BM with Cooley slices would be interesting.
> 
> Not that your guitar isn't already fudging gorgeous. So so so so so beautiful.
> 
> edit: Whoops, I saw some specs i missed before that are applicable to the title....XD



I figured someone would have brought up not having a FFRC8 instead.
My reasoning for not having a FF guitar is pretty simple. I would rather not have to set myself at all behind in order to get used to fanned frets. I tried the RC8FF #5 before I spec'd this guitar out in order to see how I liked it, and I strongly disliked the frets on the extreme ends of the board. I figured it'd be better to sacrifice an extra $15 for some O4P strings which would suit any guitar with a high A better than normal strings and having a shorter scale. Not to mention I would have to get custom made pickups with a fanned fret guitar, and I knew what pickups I wanted if I didn't..plus I could switch them out if I wanted to if I didn't get fanned frets. Hope that clears it up a bit.
Cheers


----------



## F0rte (Oct 8, 2012)

L1ght said:


> Give the blackmachine shit a rest, it's fucking stale. The guy ordered a custom guitar, with which he can do whatever the fuck he wants, aesthetics wise AND tonality wise, because it's his fucking money, and it's the luthiers prerogative to accept the payment and build the instrument.
> 
> The guitar looks fantastic, and I'm sure it plays like a dream. Congratulations on acquiring a guitar as beautiful as this.



+1
Thanks mate, really appreciate it!


----------



## Vicious7 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks man!!! That's seriously a badass guitar. Looking at your pictures outside I'm thinking Marty called some Norse gods to lightning down your axe to your front lawn in a blast of ripping guitar chords. Heck yeah!!!


----------



## Minoin (Oct 8, 2012)

Finally!! This is amazing  What a well chosen set of specs!
The fretboard looks great and the rest looks comfy as hell too. Now it's waiting for the clips


----------



## Birdman (Oct 8, 2012)

OMG ......I love it man. One of the nicest guitar I`ve ever seen.

Happy NGD and enjoy your Siggery.


----------



## ikarus (Oct 8, 2012)

HNGD, dude! looks amazing!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 8, 2012)

loving that neck joint.


----------



## AndreasD (Oct 8, 2012)

HNGD dude! Looks really cool.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Oct 8, 2012)

Awesome guitar!! HNGD


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 8, 2012)

Vicious7 said:


> Hence the "Cooley Mod" in the title???  You opted not to have *that slanted neck pickup *and beveled cutaways and all that jazz? A BM with Cooley slices would be interesting.
> 
> Not that your guitar isn't already fudging gorgeous. So so so so so beautiful.
> 
> edit: Whoops, I saw some specs i missed before that are applicable to the title....XD



Well as your edit states, everything else was kind of leaning towards the RC8 style, but the slanted neck pickup only exists on the RC models because the route for the EMG would clip the edge of the guitar with the depth of the scoop. It's simply not needed here.

Anyways, nice guitar dude!


----------



## skeels (Oct 8, 2012)

I concur. Nice guit-box man.


----------



## animalwithin (Oct 8, 2012)

This guitar is so incredibly beautiful!!! I"m waiting on a Siggery so I know what you went through Lol, I'm happy it turned out to be your perfect guitar. Awesome combination of woods!!


----------



## fabeau (Oct 8, 2012)

Porn. Please shot a vid a soon as you can \m/


----------



## Pushingink (Oct 8, 2012)

Happy NGD!! Looks amazing, love the walnut (almost regretting I didn't get a walnut top).
Patience for mine drops everyday I see a new one.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow that is nice!! Love the walnut top.


----------



## GRIZ (Oct 8, 2012)

dude. epic.

that back...dayum


----------



## F0rte (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive feedback everyone! 
Thinking about doing a cover rather than releasing any of my material just yet, though.
Should have something up within the next week or so. Cheers!


----------



## XxXPete (Oct 10, 2012)

Dude..EPIC axe..F the haters... I wonder what something like this would run?


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Feb 25, 2013)

ok, now i want a Siggery... pure sex
you still happy with it? any issues? wanna sell it to me, perhaps? xD


----------



## j_opiate (Feb 25, 2013)

Beautiful - HNGD, mate!


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 25, 2013)

Stunner guitar! I like the simplicity of the woods and the function over form of the cut out. Good for you!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2013)

Happy NGD! Very sexy guitar man.


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 25, 2013)

Sexual!

Me needs


----------



## chris9 (Feb 25, 2013)

its a work of art congrats


----------



## F0rte (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive feedback!
Still loving this guitar.


----------



## Solaris (Feb 26, 2013)

That top is gorgeous man! I love how the grain forms a V! How much did that end up costing you?


----------



## VILARIKA (Feb 26, 2013)

The guitar looks awesome, congrats! I'm not sure if you mentioned it before but how long was the wait for it?


----------



## Vicious7 (Feb 27, 2013)

Solaris said:


> That top is gorgeous man! I love how the grain forms a V! How much did that end up costing you?


 
A peanut butter sandwich.

Gorgeous axe still man!  I want mine!


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks sweet. I'm completely ig'nint on this Blackmachine/Siggery thing, so just for my curiosity: Where are Siggerys made? The pricing on their website looks ridiculously low for UK handmade custom, and the few ballpark prices I've found skimming google results are pretty damn low for the specs. Are they like Rondo Music but more custom? I see they make all sorts of copies, not just stuff that resembles Blackmachine. Fender, Music Man, Gibson, PRS, etc.


----------



## F0rte (Feb 27, 2013)

sevenstringj said:


> Looks sweet. I'm completely ig'nint on this Blackmachine/Siggery thing, so just for my curiosity: Where are Siggerys made? The pricing on their website looks ridiculously low for UK handmade custom, and the few ballpark prices I've found skimming google results are pretty damn low for the specs. Are they like Rondo Music but more custom? I see they make all sorts of copies, not just stuff that resembles Blackmachine. Fender, Music Man, Gibson, PRS, etc.



Marty will make whatever you really want him to, to the best of his ability.
They are still really great guitars and much better quality than rondo customs imo..
Marty is based in the UK.


----------



## implicit (Feb 27, 2013)

what's going on there man? it looks like someone's taken a rasp to the side of it :/


----------



## F0rte (Mar 1, 2013)

implicit said:


> what's going on there man? it looks like someone's taken a rasp to the side of it :/



Believe it or not, that is actually grain.
I was looking closely at it too when I first got the instrument, but after further inspection it turned out to be grain.
It's apparent in another 2 locations on the body too. 
This thing has been sanded down to a really high grit, so the rasp shavings wouldn't have been finished.

It's pretty weird stuff. I'll get a closer picture of it so you can see it better.

PS. Restringing this baby today completely. Will have a test up immediately afterwards.


----------

